# 23Oct83



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 23, 2017)

I was 14 years old, and do not ever recall my dad swearing as much as he did when the news broke that Sunday afternoon.
If I recall correctly, it was one of (if not the first) example of militia groups using suicide bombers being used against US Forces.

U.S. Embassy in Beirut hit by massive car bomb - Oct 23, 1983 - HISTORY.com


----------



## Grunt (Oct 23, 2017)

May you continue to rest in peace, my Brothers!

Lest we forget....


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 23, 2017)

Semper Fi!


----------



## CDG (Oct 24, 2017)

Not forgotten.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 24, 2017)

I was a couple weeks away from turning 15.  My dad had retired from Lejeune at that point but we had family in Jacksonville so still went down four, five times a year.  We were there a week or so after, right before my birthday.  The whole town, the base, were very somber, and there was a very palpable pall in the air.  I have been in/around that base and town since I was born, and I had never seen it like that.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 23, 2020)

It's that day... say a prayer, have a toast.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 23, 2020)

I was in the SFQC at the time.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 23, 2020)

x SF med said:


> I was in the SFQC at the time.


If you are willing....’how’ was It discussed with the class by the cadre?  “Here we go gents, get angry and dig deep” or from more of a somber point-of-view?


----------



## Steve1839 (Oct 23, 2020)

I was in Bad Toelz when both the Embassy and Marine barracks were bombed...in both cases, we spun up, stood down and got frustrated...

FLASHBACK: April 18, 1983: U.S. Embassy Attacked in Beirut — Central Intelligence Agency

There was a company from 2nd Battalion there at the time (or perhaps a pilot team, I forget...)  I guess the plan was if anything was needed, they'd take care of it...we'd just returned from a JCET in Greece and thought we'd be the logical choice to go, but logic is rarely applied in these circumstances...


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Oct 23, 2020)

Was in the 82nd and we thought we were heading over, ended up in Grenada instead.  RIP to all lost.


----------



## Kawi47 (Oct 28, 2020)

I was a farmer with a Wife and a Son. Enlisted afterwards and because of having 2 dependents I had to enter "open contract". I learned years later that the reason I became a Field Radio Operator was because so many were lost that day.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 29, 2020)

Lest we ever forget you, Brothers....


----------

